
Innovation Is the Only Way to Counter China - Anon84
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/china/2019-09-12/counter-china-out-invent-it
======
DeonPenny
Hasn't worked, cause they take it without having to work. Fix the leaky bucket
first

------
sandinmytea
By displaying awareness they deploy spiritual/ occult means NOT tech, but
unadmitted "occult" things they pretend aren't possible.

